# Hector Brocklebank



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

These are briliant have a listen


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Very funny, especially to those like myself who were brocht up spikkin' the doric.
viator


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Love Hector, he's so funny when he goes on about 10 ton o fash, always get a laugh in the morning driving to work


----------

